# Need equivelent for active dry yeast to fresh yeast.



## yahooer (Jun 26, 2008)

I use 1.5 tsp. active dry yeast to make wonderful pizza dough. Just got 2 pound brick of fresh yeast. How much should I use, by wight (grams is good)?

I used to be good at math, but this one has me puzzled.

Thanks for help.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Haven't seen cake yeast in years so if memory serves me it was 1oz wt. per 2lbs of flour. Then again it all depends on the type of dough you're making but for pizza dough I believe that was the amount. Sorry I don't have a grams conversion.


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

This is according to a conversion chart that I have.

*Dry Yeast:* 1½ teaspoons = 0.15 ounces = 4.3 grams

*Cake Yeast Replacement* would be 0.60 portion of a whole 6 ounce cake = 0.36 oz.= 10 grams

Maybe this will be of some help.


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

Just came across these two websites. Worth printing off and tucking into your baking/bread cookbook !!

yeast conversion table | bread recipes | yeast bread recipes
Convert Yeast


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

According to Peter Reinhart, fresh yeast should equal 2% by weight of the flour. 

He also notes that fresh yeast will degrade in the fridge after only about two weeks, and will be completely over the hill in four; so you want to use it up fairly quickly.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

YAHOOER:
Good morning. This is the math my friend. 1, oz of fresh yeast equals=.40 oz of Active yeast the kind you need warm water & some sugar. That is close enough 3/8ths of an oz
For Instant yeast it is 1/3rd of an oz. In your case 1.5 tsp of instant yeast is .18 of an oz X 3= 1/2 oz of fresh yeast. (Round figure) I hope this helps .
Good luck & enjoy the rest of the day.

~ZEE:chef:


----------



## yahooer (Jun 26, 2008)

It looks like 1.5 tsp. active dry yeast is 10.2 grams fresh yeast. I have yeast in the freezer waiting for it's chance at Pizza fame. I'll post and let you know it worked out and if it was worth all the trouble. 

Meanwhile, we have 3 balls of dough made with ady that need to be finished first. It's hard work but someone has to do it.


----------

